# A few pics of Leyna and Hades



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

These are just a few pics of Leyna and Hades in the house. I think Leyna has filled out nicely at 2 years and Hades has caught up with her height-wise at 5 months. 

Sorry about the laser eyes as well. My cell phone pics are not the best. lol


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hades is going to be a big guy!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Hades is going to be a big guy!


 
We are guessing around 85lbs for Hades once he is done growing. Leyna is 59lbs at 2 years 4 months. I know she will not grow anymore except possibly gain a bit more muscle mass. Hades is a big old goofy pup though.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

looking fabulous!!!!
I know what big goofs those boys are


----------

